# unwesentliche Änderung - einfache Schutzeinrichtung, Hersteller?



## Ardey (3 Dezember 2019)

Guten Morgen,

vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch helfen zwecks Defintionen..
Ich habe an einer Maschine einen Umbau vorgenommen und herausgefunden das Ich diese mithilfe von einfachen Schutzeinrichtungen in einen sicheren Zustand bringen kann. 
Jetzt habe Ich jedoch im ProdSG folgendes gelesen:

4.ist  Hersteller jede natürliche oder juristische Person, die ein Produkt  herstellt oder entwickeln oder herstellen lässt und dieses Produkt unter  ihrem eigenen Namen oder ihrer eigenen Marke vermarktet; als Hersteller  gilt auch jeder, der
ein Produkt wiederaufarbeitet oder die *Sicherheitseigenschaften eines  Verbraucherprodukts beeinflusst *und dieses anschließend auf dem Markt  bereitstellt,

Werde Ich jetzt selbst mit Zusatz/Änderung von nur einfachen Schutzeinrichtungen zum Hersteller der Maschine?
Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## MFreiberger (3 Dezember 2019)

Moin Ardey,

aus meiner Sicht hast Du ja zunächst einmal kein Produkt hergestellt, entwickelt oder herstellen lassen. Darüber hinaus hast Du nichts vermarktet.
Hast Du in die Sicherheitseigenschaften eingegriffen (also die Sicherheitseigenschaften des Produktes beeinflusst) oder die einfach wirkende Schutzeinrichtung hinzugebaut und damit ggf. sogar die Sicherheit erhöht?
Was Du anscheinend getan hast, ist, dass Du ein Produkt wiederaufbereitet hast.

Damit bist Du Hersteller, wenn auch nicht unbedingt wegen der einfach wirkenden Schutzeinrichtung.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Howard (3 Dezember 2019)

Moin,
es gibt doch z.B. hier: https://www.bgrci.de/fachwissen-por...nsicherheit/interpretationen-zu-vorschriften/
Interpretationspapiere die einen bei der Entscheidungsfindung ganz gut helfen können. Vielleicht hilft dir das schon.


----------



## CE-Beratung Dr. Birn (4 Dezember 2019)

Hallo Ardey,
du hast an der Maschine etwas umgebaut. Die meisten Maschinenhersteller schreiben in ihrer Betriebsanleitung, dass sie dies nicht erlauben und dass ihre Haftung entfällt, wenn man etwas umbaut (schau mal, ob das bei deiner Maschine so ist). Wenn das so ist, kannst du versuchen, den Hersteller dazu zu bringen, deinen Umbau mitzutragen - die Erfolgsaussichten sind aber gering.
Durch den Umbau wirst du zum Hersteller, in dem Sinne, dass die Verantwortung für die Maschine in deine Verantwortung übergeht.
Da du sogar eine zusätzliche Schutzeinrichtung anbringen musstest - auch wenn dies ganz einfach ist - ist auch mit Sicherheit die CE-Kennzeichnung des ursprünglichen Herstellers erloschen, denn du hast etwas Sicherheitsrelevantes verändert.
Du musst also eine neue Betriebsanleitung und eine neue Risikobeurteilung schreiben. Das muss nicht aufwendig sein, denn dabei kannst du dich gern auf die des ursprünglichen Herstellers beziehen und nur deine Änderungen genau beschreiben (problematisch ist es oft, die Risikobeurteilung zu bekommen). Und dann müsstest du eigentlich noch eine neue Konformitätserklärung ausstellen (also den Zettel ausdrucken und abheften) und ein neues Typenschild anbringen.

Viele Grüße
CE-Beratung Dr. Birn


----------



## Safety (4 Dezember 2019)

Hallo, 
  bevor ich auf die Antwort eingehe, müssen wir uns die Frage stellen was ist eine Konformitätserklärung im Sinne der europäischen Richtlinien wie die MRL 2006/42/EG oder eine Betriebsanleitung.
  Ist dies ein Vertrag den der Käufer beeinfluss kann?
  Welche Rechtswirksamkeit hat ein Satz, der jegliche Veränderung verbietet bzw. die Aussage trifft das die Maschine die Konformität verliert, bitte geben Sie mir an wo das geregelt ist.

  Bedenken Sie die Maschine gehört dem Verwender, der diese gekauft hat und betreibt, und diese Maschine unterliegt jetzt der BetrSichV und es muss nur dann ein neues Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren durchgeführt werden, wenn der Sachverhalt einer wesentlichen Veränderung vorliegt.


  Sie Schreiben:


> Da du sogar eine zusätzliche Schutzeinrichtung anbringen musstest - auch wenn dies ganz einfach ist - ist auch mit Sicherheit die CE-Kennzeichnung des ursprÃ¼nglichen Herstellers erloschen, denn du hast etwas Sicherheitsrelevantes verändert



  Wie kommen Sie dieser Aussage?
  Hierzu gibt es keine klare gesetzliche Regelung, sondern nur Handlungsempfehlungen in Form von Interpretationspapieren, die Sie bestimmt kennen. Dies wird auch in der EU nicht einheitlich gesehen es gibt in den Ländern unterschiedliche Papiere. 


> Du musst also eine neue Betriebsanleitung und eine neue Risikobeurteilung schreiben. Das muss nicht aufwendig sein, denn dabei kannst du dich gern auf die des ursprÃ¼nglichen Herstellers beziehen und nur deine Ã„nderungen genau beschreiben (problematisch ist es oft, die Risikobeurteilung zu bekommen). Und dann mÃ¼sstest du eigentlich noch eine neue KonformitÃ¤tserklÃ¤rung ausstellen (also den Zettel ausdrucken und abheften) und ein neues Typenschild anbringen.




  Auch hier Frage ich mich wie Sie zu dieser Aussage kommen?
  Da es sich nach Ihrer Interpretation um ein neues Inverkehrbringen handelt ist für alle relevanten Richtlinien ein entsprechendes Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren durchzuführen mit allem was dazu gehört und dabei ist der akteulle Stand der Technik zu berücksichtigen!


----------



## stevenn (5 Dezember 2019)

CE-Beratung Dr. Birn schrieb:


> Da du sogar eine zusÃ¤tzliche Schutzeinrichtung anbringen musstest - auch wenn dies ganz einfach ist - ist auch mit Sicherheit die CE-Kennzeichnung des ursprÃ¼nglichen Herstellers erloschen, denn du hast etwas Sicherheitsrelevantes verÃ¤ndert.


ich gehe sogar noch einen Schritt weiter als Safety und bin ein bisschen direkter. Diese Aussage ist definitiv falsch! lies mal das neue Intrpretationspapier zu dem Thema.


CE-Beratung Dr. Birn schrieb:


> Du musst also eine neue Betriebsanleitung und eine neue Risikobeurteilung schreiben. Das muss nicht aufwendig sein, denn dabei kannst du dich gern auf die des ursprÃ¼nglichen Herstellers beziehen und nur deine Ã„nderungen genau beschreiben (problematisch ist es oft, die Risikobeurteilung zu bekommen). Und dann mÃ¼sstest du eigentlich noch eine neue KonformitÃ¤tserklÃ¤rung ausstellen (also den Zettel ausdrucken und abheften) und ein neues Typenschild anbringen.


"Das muss nicht aufwendig sein..." finde ich hier sehr gewagt. Wie Safety es schon geschrieben hat, ist bei einer neuen CE-Kennzeichnung der aktuelle Stand der Technik einzuhalten. und das kann dann alles unter Umständen sehr aufwendig sein


----------



## CE-Beratung Dr. Birn (5 Dezember 2019)

Hallo,

saftety schreibt "es muss nur dann ein neues Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren durchgeführt werden, wenn der Sachverhalt einer wesentlichen Veränderung vorliegt."
Wenn etwas Sicherheitsrelevantes verändert wird, liegt eine wesentliche Veränderung vor.

Und vielleicht "muss" man das nicht so machen, da bin ich etwas zu forsch in die Diskussion reingegangen, aber wenn man die Frage danach stellt, wie man sich normenkonform verhält, fragt man doch eigentlich, ob man auf der sicheren Seite wäre, wenn ein Unfall passiert. 

Um in diesem Fall hoffentlich auf der sicheren Seite zu sein, sollte man nachweisen, dass man sich ausreichend Gedanken über die Sicherheit des Umbaus gemacht hat und man sollte seinen Umbau deutlich von dem was nach wie vor der Hersteller der Maschine zu verantworten hat, abgrenzen. Beide Ziele können durch eigene Betriebsanleitung und Risikobeurteilung erreicht werden. 

Viele Grüße
CE-Beratung Dr. Birn


----------



## CE-Beratung Dr. Birn (5 Dezember 2019)

Hallo Stevenn,

ich würde gern in dem "neuem Interpretationspapier zu dem Thema" nachlesen. Bitte verlinken Sie mal, welches sie genau meinen.
(Ich bin noch neu im Forum und komme mit der Zitier-Funktion noch nicht klar.)

Viele Grüße
CE-Beratung Dr. Birn


----------



## MFreiberger (5 Dezember 2019)

Moin CE-Beratung Dr. Birn,



CE-Beratung Dr. Birn schrieb:


> saftety schreibt "es muss nur dann ein neues Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren durchgeführt werden, wenn der Sachverhalt einer wesentlichen Veränderung vorliegt."
> Wenn etwas Sicherheitsrelevantes verändert wird, liegt eine wesentliche Veränderung vor.



Das sehen wir anders. Aus unserer Sicht liegt eine wesentliche Veränderung vor, wenn Funktionen und/oder Leistung (Geschwindigkeit) der Maschine verändert wurden oder wenn die bestehende Sicherheitstechnik in Ihrer Funktionsart geändert oder reduziert wurde. Nicht wenn die Sicherheit durch zusätzliche Maßnahmen erhöht wurde.
Wenn an der Maschine eine Zusätzliche Einheit (Material zu/-abförderung o.ä.) hinzugebaut wurde, die einer eigenen Risikobewertung und -analyse bedarf und für die eigene Sicherheitsmaßnahmen erforderlich werden, muss gehandelt werden. Wobei u.E. hier keine wesentliche Veränderung der ursprünglichen Maschine vorliegt, da diese in so einem Fall ja nicht umgebaut wurde.




CE-Beratung Dr. Birn schrieb:


> Und vielleicht "muss" man das nicht so machen, da bin ich etwas zu forsch in die Diskussion reingegangen, aber wenn man die Frage danach stellt, wie man sich normenkonform verhält, fragt man doch eigentlich, ob man auf der sicheren Seite wäre, wenn ein Unfall passiert.



Das ist halt so eine Sache mit den Normen. Auf der sicheren Seite ist man, wenn man Alles minutiös einhält. Manchmal gibt es in Normen aber auch Widersprüche oder es ist ein Spielraum vorhanden. Mal abgesehen davon, wie man eine Norm auslegt. Auch die Norm ist ja erst einmal eine Interpretation des Gesetzes, wenn sie auch idR im Schadenfall als Grundlage für die Rechtssprechung herangezogen wird. Also ist man gut beraten die Normen aus eigenem Interesse einzuhalten, aber man ist nicht dazu gezwungen (es sei denn aus vertraglichen Gründen und solche vertraglichen Gründe können auch ein Regelwerk der EU oder so sein).
Damit ich nicht falsch verstanden werde: Ich bin für die Einhaltung von Normen. Aber es kann gute Gründe für eine Abweichung von Normen geben (die muss man dann natürlich sehr gut begründen können).



CE-Beratung Dr. Birn schrieb:


> Um in diesem Fall hoffentlich auf der sicheren Seite zu sein, sollte man nachweisen, dass man sich ausreichend Gedanken über die Sicherheit des Umbaus gemacht hat und man sollte seinen Umbau deutlich von dem was nach wie vor der Hersteller der Maschine zu verantworten hat, abgrenzen. Beide Ziele können durch eigene Betriebsanleitung und Risikobeurteilung erreicht werden.



Genau. Die Risikobeurteilung soll ja dokumentieren, dass man sich über die Risiken Gedanken gemacht hat.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Howard (5 Dezember 2019)

CE-Beratung Dr. Birn schrieb:


> Wenn etwas Sicherheitsrelevantes verändert wird, liegt eine wesentliche Veränderung vor.


Wo soll denn das bitte geschrieben stehen? Das klingt in meinen Ohren eher nach einer Arbeitsbeschaffungsmaßnahme für irgendwelche CE-Berater


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Dezember 2019)

> für irgendwelche CE-Berater :wink:



Oder Beraterinnen


----------



## stevenn (5 Dezember 2019)

CE-Beratung Dr. Birn schrieb:


> Hallo Stevenn,
> 
> ich würde gern in dem "neuem Interpretationspapier zu dem Thema" nachlesen. Bitte verlinken Sie mal, welches sie genau meinen.
> (Ich bin noch neu im Forum und komme mit der Zitier-Funktion noch nicht klar.)
> ...


einfach nach Interpretationspapier wesentliche Änderung suchen 
https://www.bmas.de/SharedDocs/Down...rung-maschinen.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=2


----------



## CE-Beratung Dr. Birn (5 Dezember 2019)

Hallo Stevenn,

danke für das Interpretationspapier. Bis
"Es liegt eine neue Gefährdung bzw. eine Erhöhung eines vorhandenen Risikos vor und die vorhandenen Schutzmaßnahmen sind hierfür nicht ausreichend oder geeignet.
... Veränderte Maschinen nach Fallgestaltung 3 sind dagegen durch eine *Risikobeurteilung *systematisch hinsichtlich der Frage, ob eine wesentliche Veränderung vorliegt, weiter zu untersuchen." war mir die Sache so bekannt."
Die weitere Ausführung "überprüft wird, ob die einfache Schutzeinrichtung das Risiko eliminiert oder zumindest hinreichend minimiert. Ist dies der Fall, kann die Veränderung in der Regel als nicht wesentlich angesehen werden." kannt ich nicht.
Aber dazu diskutieren wir ja hier, 
D.h. in diesem Fall reicht eine Risikobeurteilung für den Umbau
Danke 
CE-Beratung Dr. Birn


----------



## stevenn (6 Dezember 2019)

CE-Beratung Dr. Birn schrieb:


> ... kannt ich nicht.
> ...



das habe ich auch so aus deiner Antwort herausgelesen, deswegen habe ich gleich das neue Interpretationspapier geschrieben. Aber du hast recht, genau deswegen diskutieren wir hier, dafür ist es da


----------



## Blockmove (7 Dezember 2019)

Nachdem das mit der wesentlichen Änderung nun geklärt ist, noch der Hinweis auf die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung.

Es gilt der Grundsatz, dass der Betreiber sichere Arbeitsmittel / Maschinen bereitstellen muss.
Eine CE-Erklärung kann / darf als Basis dienen, gilt aber nicht als Blankoschein.
Die Sicherheit von Maschinen ist regelmässig zu prüfen und ggf. auf den Stand der Technik zu bringen.
Umbauten und Änderungen sind ebenfalls ein Anlass für eine Prüfung und das Durchführen / Anpassen der Gefährdungsbeurteilung.

Also neben dem Begriff "Hersteller" kommt der Begriff "Betreiber" auch ins Spiel.
Kommt es zu Unfällen, steht erstmal der Betreiber in der Verantwortung.
Ob der Hersteller in die Verantwortung genommen werden kann, entscheidet sich danach.
Bei Umbauten kann es durchaus auch sein, dass der Betreiber zum Hersteller wird 
Ist letztlich eine Sache der Vertragsgestaltung.

Just my 2 cents

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## stevenn (10 Dezember 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Nachdem das mit der wesentlichen Änderung nun geklärt ist, noch der Hinweis auf die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung.
> 
> Es gilt der Grundsatz, dass der Betreiber sichere Arbeitsmittel / Maschinen bereitstellen muss.
> Eine CE-Erklärung kann / darf als Basis dienen, gilt aber nicht als Blankoschein.
> ...



Genau.


_"Bei Umbauten kann es durchaus auch sein, dass der Betreiber zum Hersteller wird"_ dies entscheidest du indem du eine wesentliche Änderung machst, oder eben nicht.
_"Ist letztlich eine Sache der Vertragsgestaltung."_ Wenn jemand anderes für dich den Umbau macht.


----------



## Blockmove (10 Dezember 2019)

stevenn schrieb:


> _"Ist letztlich eine Sache der Vertragsgestaltung."_ Wenn jemand anderes für dich den Umbau macht.



Gerade bei Umbauten oder Retrofit, klammern viele Firmen (verständlicherweise) das Thema CE aus und überlassen es dem Auftraggeber.
Ob nun Rechtens oder nicht, ist eher ein Thema für die Juristen hier.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## stevenn (10 Dezember 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Gerade bei Umbauten oder Retrofit, klammern viele Firmen (verständlicherweise) das Thema CE aus und überlassen es dem Auftraggeber.
> Ob nun Rechtens oder nicht, ist eher ein Thema für die Juristen hier.
> 
> Gruß
> Blockmove


wirklich? ich habe da eher genau die gegenteilige Erfahrung gemacht. Wir müssen dem Kunden erklären, dass er unter Umständen noch CE machen muss.


----------

